# Best Doggy Cleaner?



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

The one thing I have yet to get for Emma's arrival is a stain/odor remover.

I've seen SO many and they all say the same thing - guaranteed to remove all odor!
It seems too good to be true. I have flooring for my ex-pen so hopefully the carpet staining will be a minimum, but I will definitely still be in need of something... my apartment's brand new and the carpet is SPOTLESS... so... what's your favorite odor/stain remover for carpets????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Nature's Miracle, but you have to be diligent. You need to 
soak up the urine right away and then apply NM, soak it in and
then blot up well.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I also use Nature's Miracle. One of the best things I've found for soaking up urine from rugs are the pee pee pads.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I use Oreck Pet Shampoo with Pet Odor remover....and I can't imagine anything better....I have even gotten a stain out that went unaware for quite a while and you can't tell it was there...


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I use Natures Miracle also! It works great to remove accident stains. I also use spot shot, it works pretty well too.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I use Nature's Miracle also.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried so many and NONE took out the odor long term. Believe me I had my nose to the carpet. I've discovered that Oxyclean mixed as instructed, poured on heavy, then weighted down with towels as many times as it takes to absorb the water, works like a dream! It can leave a powdery residue, and I would try it on a inconspicuous place first, but the smell disappears! You aren't left with a perfumed urine odor either!

It also gets BBQ sauce stains out!


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

I also use Natures Miracle, removes stains and odors... works great!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I picked up some Nature's Miracle.. a big bottle, so I'm hoping it works for me too! Thanks guys!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I tried so many and NONE took out the odor long term. Believe me I had my nose to the carpet. I've discovered that Oxyclean mixed as instructed, poured on heavy, then weighted down with towels as many times as it takes to absorb the water, works like a dream! It can leave a powdery residue, and I would try it on a inconspicuous place first, but the smell disappears! You aren't left with a perfumed urine odor either!
> 
> It also gets BBQ sauce stains out!
> 
> ...


I also swear by Oxyclean. It does leave a powdery residue which looks like it lightened the carpet, but it comes right up with a carpet shampooer.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been using one called GET SERIOUS!
I loved it!!!
I clean up the carpet and also the hard floor to prevent mac from going there again. I don't have bad stains because I clean it up right away and you can't even tell what happened there.
It also has a very light nice fresh sitrus smell.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I've been using Stink Free products...so far so good.

Also...I'm very happy with their customer service....had an issue with an order and they corrected it immediately.

www.stinkfree.com


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I used vinegar to remove the odor from my carpet when we were first potty training. He never went back to those spots and I can't smell anything on the carpet so I think it works.....and it's really cheap. I just put it in a spray bottle. After soaking up as much of the wetness as I could, I saturated the spot with the vinegar and let it dry on it's own. The vinegar smell only lasted for a little while.

He threw up a couple of times on my carpet. I used Resolve carpent cleaner for that and it worked too.


----------



## country gurlie 13 (Aug 9, 2006)

I also use Nature's Miracle it works great!! My vet and breeder reccomended it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use NM too. I still feel like we need to get our carpet steamed cleaned though. It seems like the stains come back sometimes.


----------



## BDuBock345 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is the BEST, is is _Resolve pet cleaner for pet stains. It has gotten out every stain wether abby made it or not.







_


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

zero ordor


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I use SOL-U-MEL from melaleuca. It's all natural and works MIRACLES!
link to cleaner


----------

